# 41airflite huffman



## Oldnut (Mar 30, 2014)

Finally got a chance to work on the bikes(snowed fri here)been  scrounging parts for a time for this bike.no paint no touch ups on the painted parts.cleaning and scrubbing,






its a little rough but will make a good rider at mem lane ann arbor next month


----------



## Oldnut (Apr 1, 2014)

Put a few miles on it today these new Goodyear pattern tires with 45 psi are the only way to go on a rider smooth and handle well.


----------

